# Eating once a day



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Since this summer heat has rolled in, it has been almost impossible for Clifford to eat twice a day. He didn't eat all day until 6pm tonight. I know that some dogs do this and put themselves on their own schedule, and wanted to know if its ok to do this. I put his kibble down in the morning, and then let him eat when he wants. He use to eat when I put it down, and now doesn't seemed interested. As u all know I've been trying new foods, and found Evo small bites to be the one I want to stay on. I'm not one to cook, add extra's to his food to entice eating, and refuse to give in to his picky eating habits. I'm exhausted over it, and wondered, if any of your babies eat once a day? When he does eat his kibble, he seems to enjoy it. I do have to sit right next him, and my daughter too for him to eat it all, not sure why, but this is his ritual.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he is healthy and maintains his weight, that's fine.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605920


> Since this summer heat has rolled in, it has been almost impossible for Clifford to eat twice a day. He didn't eat all day until 6pm tonight. I know that some dogs do this and put themselves on their own schedule, and wanted to know if its ok to do this. I put his kibble down in the morning, and then let him eat when he wants. He use to eat when I put it down, and now doesn't seemed interested. As u all know I've been trying new foods, and found Evo small bites to be the one I want to stay on. I'm not one to cook, add extra's to his food to entice eating, and refuse to give in to his picky eating habits. I'm exhausted over it, and wondered, if any of your babies eat once a day? When he does eat his kibble, he seems to enjoy it. I do have to sit right next him, and my daughter too for him to eat it all, not sure why, but this is his ritual.[/B]



Im having this problem with Snowy now....did Clifford get over this? Did you do aything special? Snowy is about 4 lb and im not sure if its normal but it just has me a little worried...she has an appt on thursday with the vet


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

I've just posted how I have Cora on a mix of Evo small bites and NB organic small bites for several months now. 
When it comes to Kibble, Cora also eats when she wants too and that usually amounts to once per day and almost always at 7/8ish at night. I used to be worried and give her some nutracal. But she's healthy and never took to a schedule when younger so after a healthy vet visit I stopped the nutracal. For about 4 months now, I've taken to leaving her bowl with kibble out all day until I go to bed. As I said she only goes to it at 8ish rarely earlier. At first I was worried she'd gain a lot of weight this way, but she hasn't ( she's 1 yr 4 mons [email protected] 6.2 lbs) 
When it comes to canned food, it's a different story. Whether mixed with kibble or alone, she'll eat that as soon as it is put down. 


I don't know what to tell you or your daughter about having to sit with him to have him eat, he might simply like the attention.

As long as your baby is healthy, active, and not losing weight, I think his once a day eating habits are as normal as Cora's. Evo is protein rich so perhaps they remain fuller for longer. Plus I'm sure your giving your baby treats throughout the day and plenty of fresh water. 


Good luck


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte will only eat once a day , and I have to catch her when she's in the mood  Sarah


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Dogs are scavengers. It is not unusuall for them to skip meals, and even a day or two between eating. He isn't going to starve himself, so I wouldn't worry about it. 

It is a little ridiculous that he needs you and your daughter to be there when he eats. It may not be obvious, but that is just you giving into one of his picky eating habit. I definetely wouldn't encourage this, if he doesn't eat he does eat....his problem...he had a chance. 

I free fed Mandi for the first 2 years of her life, and she would only eat one big meal once a day.


----------

